# The Golfer's Retreat Country Club - USA - Sept 2015



## mookster (Oct 13, 2015)

This place was the biggest surprise of my trip, far exceeding my expectations. It's weird how half the site is heavily decayed but the other half looks as if it was vacated yesterday, it's location on a busy road and on a live golf course has helped it remain very intact.

Once we had negotiated the golf course and avoided the golfists wasting a lovely late afternoon we were in. I had just about got to the end of the buildings when my cameras batteries ran flat, luckily the only major thing I missed getting photos of was the outdoor swimming pool.

The country club contained a large bowling alley, pool table room, dance hall and a huge theatre/sports hall with one of the largest stages I have personally ever seen, as well as the outdoor pool and a beautiful wood-panelled private office section at the front.




























































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/albums/72157659757783092 ​


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 13, 2015)

Fantastic photography as always. Love that ballroom. What a place!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smiler (Oct 13, 2015)

Golfists, Golfists!!! Get your ass off to confession Mook, Nice Pics, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 13, 2015)

Good photographs. I like that bannister, beautifully constructed. I wonder how old the building is? The theatre and the ballroom are huge, you could have a good knees up in there.


----------



## mookster (Oct 13, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Good photographs. I like that bannister, beautifully constructed. I wonder how old the building is? The theatre and the ballroom are huge, you could have a good knees up in there.



The oldest part dates from the 1930s, with some additions during the 1950s. It was a well-used place in it's time!


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 16, 2015)

Great collection,the snooker table looks so forlorn!


----------



## Ace5150 (Oct 17, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Great collection,the snooker table looks so forlorn!



Im sure its a pool table. Snooker tables have 8 legs and stringed pockets to collect potted coloured balls from.
I agree it looks lost


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Oct 20, 2015)

Sweet place, thanks


----------

